# ☄ computertrash art



## lazuli (Dec 23, 2014)

2015 is almost upon us so id thought id make a new thread + shop

*12.22*






















also look at my rad new oc who i still have to develop B)


----------



## lazuli (Dec 26, 2014)

*12.26*




edited the hammertime pic, also i like daves face so


----------



## sej (Dec 26, 2014)

computertrash said:


> *12.26*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute art!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Dec 27, 2014)

yeeeeee your art is the best okok i can't wait to see mine


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 27, 2014)

That OC and I have the same birthday 

and your art is awesome <3


----------



## Cudon (Dec 27, 2014)

Your art is awesome uwu <3


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

*1.12

*




also a ver with boxers (the version i like better)









majhost still isnt up so i switched over to photobucket :/


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> also a ver with boxers (the version i like better)


I agree with this ( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I agree with this ( ͡? ͡? ͜ʖ ͡? ͡?)


just look at those poorly shaved legs. hot


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> just look at those poorly shaved legs. hot


Boxers = win
Poorly shaved legs = epic
No Boxers = F***ING GENIOUS


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Boxers = win
> Poorly shaved legs = epic
> No Boxers = F***ING GENIOUS



sLOW DOWN THERE SON, THIS IS A WEBSITE WITH LITTLE CHILDREN


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

You're the little children around here so get rekt m80


----------



## lazuli (Jan 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You're the little children around here so get rekt m80



no im ONE FIVE that is 15 do you see me drawing pictures of naked boys I THINK NOT


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> no im ONE FIVE that is 15 do you see me drawing pictures of naked boys I THINK NOT


no but you want to, don't you? :3c


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> no im ONE FIVE that is 15 do you see me drawing pictures of naked boys I THINK NOT



do it ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡ ⠀)


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

*1.14.15*





ive been really busy with rpg maker
just downloaded resource hacker yesterday


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

wow that's adorable m8, but why is it not wearing boxers?!?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> wow that's adorable m8, but why is it not wearing boxers?!?



waht even


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> wow that's adorable m8, but why is it not wearing boxers?!?



well poppet didnt want her to be wearin boxers :/



Chiisanacx said:


> waht even



what to heck

=

resource hacker lets me change $A-$z text symbols so i can put lil sword and hammer icons and its the best
cant find any nice font changers tho so im stuck with the defaults
unsure if i should make text boxes with talksprites on the side............ id have to display pictures and put text on top and ugh
thanks rpg maker 2003 for not havin scripts


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> well poppet didnt want her to be wearin boxers :/


They lack the great taste of boxers and poorly shaven legs.


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *1.14.15*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's adorable.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually Trasher-Baka, would it be possible to change the commission to Ness wearing his Master Belch alt color instead? same price and errthin'


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Actually david, king of the daisies, would it be possible to change the commission to Ness wearing his Master Belch alt color instead? same price and errthin'



well i havnt started it so sure


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Actually David, king of the daisies


David huh, sweet name!

and wew, do you need reference or do you know what you're doin'


----------



## WoolenMittens (Jan 14, 2015)

Fabou art :O You're going on the list of people that inspire me :B


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> David huh, sweet name!
> 
> and wew, do you need reference or do you know what you're doin'



i would need a ref
i dont know evrythin bout earthbound/smash/mother/whatever u nerd



WoolenMittens said:


> Fabou art :O You're going on the list of people that inspire me :B



:00000000000


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 14, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i would need a ref
> i dont know evrythin bout earthbound/smash/mother/whatever u nerd


Since you asked _nicely_ here u go


Spoiler: actually don't click, it's very rude!!!








haha I bet you thought it was really rude haha


----------



## piichinu (Jan 14, 2015)

nice homestuck art


----------



## Mango (Jan 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Spoiler: actually don't click, it's very rude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed now it IS rude


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Mango said:


> fixed now it IS rude



>:0 !!!!!!!!!!

=

*1.20.15*




sai 1.1 is amazing

im really behind on my commission i feel so bad im trying to finish them but im kind of in a rut


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 21, 2015)

Mango said:


> fixed now it IS rude



AHAHAHA THAT SAUSAGE FINGER


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 21, 2015)

Mango said:


> fixed now it IS rude


*Banned*


----------



## Mango (Jan 22, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> *Banned*



=(((((


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 22, 2015)

lays down on senpais art

gGURRGhhhgghg I LOVE YOUR ART.., cries a lot


----------



## lazuli (Jan 27, 2015)

*1.27.15*


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

computertrash said:


>


who is this bae because he so high af


----------



## lazuli (Jan 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> who is this bae because he so high af



that be ME MAYOR, SAILOR
hes just here for a good time #420blazeit


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

Can our mayors get married


----------



## lazuli (Jan 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Can our mayors get married



depends, what does ur mayor look like


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 27, 2015)

he is 7.8/10

idk, I'll prolly gibe a pic of him l8r tho he isn't dressed very well


----------



## lazuli (Jan 28, 2015)

*11.27.15*



			
				  said:
			
		

>


[quoted so people can see white text n stuff






^ first serious digital painting and its an egg

PS you should draw my mayor for me


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *11.27.15*
> 
> [quoted so people can see white text n stuff
> 
> ...



Aww thats cute <3


----------



## roroselle (Jan 28, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *11.27.15*
> 
> [quoted so people can see white text n stuff
> 
> ...



I love eggs<3
And that egg is gorgeous hahah

*puts your mayor on my to-draw list*


----------



## lazuli (Jan 31, 2015)

*1.30.15*





[points at egg] boob


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 31, 2015)

maybe you should stop being so r00d and stop drawing egg boobs!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

*2.10.15*








semis oc, eva. s/he is cute










redrew fantrolls i picked up from dA
idk the original creators tho u_u


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

*2.17.15*





whups


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 17, 2015)

pets senpais art gently

gosh i love your art


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

do u see me lurking...


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 19, 2015)

CT is top babe btw


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

100% yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

cutie confirmed


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> CT is top babe btw





Norski said:


> 100% yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> cutie confirmed


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

be done with commissions soon so I can bother you to draw Toad


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> be done with commissions soon so I can bother you to draw Toad



no


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

please

cat toad

look




pls


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> please
> 
> cat toad
> 
> ...



EW WHAT IS THAT

IT'S LIKE SONIC PLUS MUSHROOMS ON MUSHROOMS


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 20, 2015)

Stop smoking memes, Norski.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 20, 2015)

no


----------



## Jamborenium (Feb 20, 2015)

you have sexy art

that is all I have to say bye​


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

*2.23.15*




lineplay hot legs hamster club
i cant believe semi changed his name from Rabbate to moshisushi talk about UNCOMFORTABLE

im slowly catching up w commissions. drew this to like. relax or w/e


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

All of you are big nerds!!!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> All of you are big nerds!!!



ur just jealous !!!! >:^(


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ur just jealous !!!! >:^(


I actually am!!
Nerds can be rly hot


----------



## tobi! (Feb 23, 2015)

Nerds are delicious.


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

Norski x Computertrash

my original otp don't steal


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

waht


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

don't deny it, u baka


----------



## lazuli (Feb 23, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> don't deny it, u baka



>////////<


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 23, 2015)

*B*_r_*u*_h_


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 1, 2015)

OMG CAN I MARRY YOUR ART //FANGIRLS


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 1, 2015)

no he is taken by his cats, don't marry computertrash


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 1, 2015)

bUT ; ~ ; //CRAIS


----------



## lazuli (Mar 1, 2015)

tru,,,, i love my cats


----------



## lazuli (Mar 1, 2015)

*3.1.15*
lord dont let me sneeze in this mcdonalds DONT DO IT











^ how 2 not draw clouds by: me





whoops guess who has watched only like 5 episodes of SU but made a gem oc anyways??????????? (pacific opal)


----------



## tobi! (Mar 1, 2015)

lapis lazuli controls the ocean, man


----------



## lazuli (Mar 3, 2015)

*3.3.15*




might as well post this here >:V
im tryna make an isometric pixel of marshals house interior but i now realise how hard that it,,, >:'I


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *3.1.15*
> lord dont let me sneeze in this mcdonalds DONT DO IT
> 
> 
> ...




su is perfection


----------



## azukitan (Mar 3, 2015)

Your friend's OC is the cutest thing ever! I'm in love with the design <3


----------



## lazuli (Mar 5, 2015)

*3.5.15*






arcadia.png
im so funny


----------



## Zane (Mar 6, 2015)

hi i like ur art
(that newest one w/ the gradient is really cool)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 7, 2015)

*3.7.15*

made new samples for my shop re-opening plus a bunch of recolours



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



@___@
my shoulders hurt so so much


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 8, 2015)

Omg I love Shaded and Gradient <3


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

Talent all up in this thread.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 8, 2015)

Pfff you should be getting some rest. You're foot!


----------



## TinyCentaur (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh my gosh your art is super pretty dude ;o;

I love all the fantrolls and the doodle of John on the first page c: Also your Crystal Gem OC is fab too ahhh 
*casually stalks this thread*


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2015)

*3.8.15*







this makes me chuckle bc the filename is basically AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.png






liking that viking

=

my art shop is full so soon jesus christ

also tryna get my adoptable shop back up again


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm in your art gallery?

that means we're best friends forever

and hyogo isn't


----------



## lazuli (Mar 8, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'm in your art gallery?
> 
> that means we're best friends forever
> 
> and hyogo isn't



rip hyogo


----------



## tobi! (Mar 8, 2015)

rip in peace


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 8, 2015)

Hyogo forever banished to the shadow realm

help


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

*3.11.15*

_30 day ac drawing challenge - day 1: draw one of your dreamies_






dreamie for onett
its been forever since i drew with the binary tool wow


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *3.11.15*
> 
> _30 day ac drawing challenge - day 1: draw one of your dreamies_
> 
> ...



OMG the freaking cutest >_< Love those big eyes : )


----------



## tobi! (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *3.11.15*
> 
> _30 day ac drawing challenge - day 1: draw one of your dreamies_
> 
> ...


i want to eat it


----------



## lazuli (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> i want to eat it



... marshal or... the apple...........


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

computertrash said:


> ... marshal or... the apple...........



yes


----------



## lazuli (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> yes



o...k

=

im going to try and post the challenge things on time ok. ill probably do them all with binary tool.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

my favorite villager is reptar


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> my favorite villager is reptar


Me too, want to be bestest friends?!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Me too, want to be bestest friends?!



Gross


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 12, 2015)

Norski said:


> Gross


I'm never playing Pokemon again 8(


----------



## tobi! (Mar 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm never playing Pokemon again 8(



after all ive done for u


----------



## lazuli (Mar 13, 2015)

oi git off my thread
take ur friendship problems somewhere else

=

E: u know what i was going to post day 2 + 3 but no i just realised its super ugly rip me

=

EE: I NEVER DREW FNAF BEFORE HAHAHAHA


----------



## tobi! (Mar 13, 2015)

what happened to ur ac challenge


----------



## lazuli (Mar 13, 2015)

Norski said:


> what happened to ur ac challenge



im going to hav to redo the day 3 one 8(


----------



## tobi! (Mar 13, 2015)

wha

no


----------



## lazuli (Mar 13, 2015)

*3.13.15*
ok i fixed it a little but doesnt mean i like it

_day 2 + 3 - draw your mayor + side character_





cody and solstice's intended outfits


----------



## tobi! (Mar 13, 2015)

it looks like it worked out really well

ur too hard on urself cunputatrash


----------



## lazuli (Mar 15, 2015)

*3.14.15*
HHAHAHA ITS 11.53 PM ITS STILL DAY 4

_day 4 - draw your favourite peppy villager_


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 15, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *1.12
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I want to be her.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 16, 2015)

*3.15.15*

_day 5 - draw your favourite smug villager_






i keep forgetting bout this lmao so just a sketch

=

also im making a new gemsona mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zane (Mar 16, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *3.14.15*
> HHAHAHA ITS 11.53 PM ITS STILL DAY 4
> 
> _day 4 - draw your favourite peppy villager_



argg that is cute af


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2015)

*3.16.15*

_day 6 - draw your favourite jock villager_





ayyo

=

made new gemsona named zircon. should probably move gem to forehead
(yes this was an attempt at the su animation style)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 17, 2015)

*3.17.15*






















the answer to 'can i make a signature?' is no. i cannot


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

*3.18.15*






 (su pixels by sockleton@tumblr)











i tried again


also yesterdays:

_day 7 - draw your favourite snooty villager_






HANDS DOWN, NO LIE
ill post todays later tonight mmm


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

*3.20.15*
_day 8 + 9 - draw your favorite uchi and cranky villager_











i dont really hav any favourites uchi-wise, but cherry has been in like ALL my towns.
idk bout cranky either.

=






changed colour palette, removed cape thing + crystals in hair + changed zircon cut to pear. also back view


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

Bruuuuh those are rly nice!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruuuuh those are rly nice!!



i hav to make a topaz gemsona bc norski told me to plus mayb turquoise n aquamarine !!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i hav to make a topaz gemsona bc norski told me to plus mayb turquoise n aquamarine !!!


u don HAV 2 make, u can just slap his **** and u win
and aw yiss, I hope u gonna have fun with those!!


----------



## lazuli (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u don HAV 2 make, u can just slap his **** and u win
> and aw yiss, I hope u gonna have fun with those!!



ew no
i guess i'll recycle pacific opal's design into either turquoise or aquamarine ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 20, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> u don HAV 2 make, u can just slap his **** and u win
> and aw yiss, I hope u gonna have fun with those!!



How rude >:L


----------



## lazuli (Mar 24, 2015)

*3.24.15*

_day 10 11 + 12 - draw your favourite Normal villager, an NPC, and an event NPC_

















tbh i forgot i was doing this challenge
yes i know lolly looks like crap ok


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 24, 2015)

computertrash said:


> *3.24.15*
> 
> _day 10 11 + 12 - draw your favourite Normal villager, an NPC, and an event NPC_
> 
> ...



AHHH GULLIVER <33333333


----------



## tobi! (Mar 28, 2015)

computah trash 

i think ur late


----------



## lazuli (Apr 3, 2015)

*4.3.15*

THE ANIMAL CROSSING CHALLENGE IS BORING NOW. bluh


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh damn, that's one handsome mang right there!!

Those gem's are ace too, but what isn't rad about your work? Everything is rad about it!


----------



## tobi! (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah I'm on half rad. Like, rad-ish.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey ct can I have that drawing you drew for me a few months back..?
I lost my old cell phone that had all of my pics on it. ty if you still have it.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 3, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Hey ct can I have that drawing you drew for me a few months back..?
> I lost my old cell phone that had all of my pics on it. ty if you still have it.



do
you mean the one with you in the pink uggs/leggings/whatever
i dont keep all commission pictures on my computer, i do clean it out every now and then. the pic was uploaded to majhost which has been down for months now bruh


----------



## tobi! (Apr 3, 2015)

what are your gem weapons?


----------



## tobi! (Apr 7, 2015)

rip


----------

